# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εικόνας-'Ηχου & Φωτισμού >  >  τηλεχειρηστήριο

## Χρήστος2011

Καλησπέρα σε όλους
Εχω ένα τηλεχειρ.  samsung και θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω εάν υπάρχει καποιος τρόπος με κάποια παρέμβαση σε πλακέτα να το μετατρέψω να πιάνει και σε άλλες τηλεοράσεις

ευχαριστώ πολύ καλό βράδυ

----------


## street

μασε όλους τους τύπους απο τς τηλεοράσεις ( μοντέλα τα γράφει απο πίσω ) και  μάρκες .... γραψτα σε ενα χαρτάκι και πάνε σε ενα κατάστημα ηλεκτρονικών να σου προγραμματίσουν ενα τηλεκοντρόλ 1 προς 4 , απο 8 μέχρι 12 ευροπουλα το πολύ να έχει και ασε τ παρεμβάσεις σε πλακέτες :Smile:  , εκτός αν θες να κάνεις τίποτα πλάκες σε άλλους , χα χα

----------


## navar

ακόμα και για πλάκα αμα το θές πήγαινε και πάρε απο τα jumbo ένα multi και καθάρισες , κάνει τα βασικά σε όλες τις τηλεοράσεις (σβήνει, ανοίγει,ανεβάζει φωνή, αλλάζει κανάλια )

----------


## street

ακριβός όπως λέει ο Kωνσταντίνος , είχα δει στο jumbo και με 3 ευροπουλα  :Lol:

----------

